# Wagon turbo project



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

From the Neils Bohr wing of Quantum Mechanics:
1987 Fox wagon turbo project, crafted by "Longitudinal"
(My job description is 'unskilled labor,' through the QM sweat equity program.)
There is some "Heisenberg uncertainty" about the completion date; more info and pix to come.
-Quantum Turbo Diesel turbo, oil pan, oil filter flange, drain, supply line, exhaust manifold
-Golf oil pump (with pickup swap)
-Audi 5000T throttle body
-Audi 4000 fuel distributor
-hybrid Audi 5000/Golf intake manifold
-Shelby Daytona intercooler
-custom adapter flange for IM/throttle body
-custom charge tubes
-custom exhaust
-Dynomax muffler
other stuff:
-E30 mounts
-A/C delete 
-misc. hoses, including one "Born From Jets"
previous changes to the car:
-short shift kit
-vented rotors
coming soon (er, eventually
-head work
-A2 lowering springs
-5-speed

Old exhaust
















stock engine bay








some items removed








checking fit- note grinding needed on exhaust man. for intake man. bolts.








needed some space here
















new exhaust








































intercooler location
























Quantum Mechanics- no room at the inn (Audi 5000, Fox wagon, Audi Fox, Dasher wagon)








another Quantum Mechanics project: custom hangers for crummy Bosal Quantum exhaust








_Modified by reddfoxx at 9:26 PM 1-4-2009_

_Modified by reddfoxx at 9:30 PM 1-4-2009_


_Modified by reddfoxx at 9:33 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice work. Sounds fun..


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*

....and another one is born.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (DubbinChris)*

more pics of the intake please. I love that thing.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (jackfrost1031)*

Thanks, all.
Only other one I have, Zach. I guess I didn't take any before it was on; I'll have more next weekend of the end result. The intake and the new exhaust are certainly the best-looking parts of the car...


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*

That'll do. Looks great!
I saw it at OSCR. I like seeing it installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_There is some "Heisenberg uncertainty" about the completion date...

*googles "Heisenberg uncertainty" - head explodes*


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*

After working on the wagon from about 9pm yesterday till 5am today, I got a few more things done. 
Boost reference line is installed. For those who have not handled the 3K version of the TD turbo, the 3K unit has a steel line running from the compressor housing to the WG diaphragm canister. After rummaging around the shop for an hour or so looking for where I put the line, I decided it wasn't going to fit anyway due to my having re-clocked the compressor housing, and started digging through CIS hoses. I came up with an Audi Fox CSV hose and installed it. It's a good fit. 
The IM requires that the TB be relocated because I shortened the runners too much, bringing the TB flange too close to the cam cover. So, I have the TB relocator built, with throttle cable bracket and a thread bung for a reference line fitting for the recirc. valve. 
The cam cover also had to be modified at the breather housing for the same reason as above. That is done. The cam cover is modified, painted and installed. 
IM is installed.
Turbo-to-IC charge tube is built and installed. 
This car was made possible through a grant from the Ernst Schrodinger Foundation, and is being completed in the Neils Bohr wing of the Quantum Mechanics Institute, which believes that everybody deserves a chance at excellent horsepower. The Ernst Schrodinger Foundation seeks out disadvantaged persons who have found themselves limited by atmospheric pressure, but do not have the means to bring about the necessary changes in their own lives.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

very nice! now where is my ride?


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*

What's the use of that lambda sensor: the fuel injection system or a hallmeter? I never liked those one wire sensor, it's have a slow response. 
That kind of injection - that we never had here - allows enough fuel when the turbo starts? Here we use an old single point injector for the turbo phase.
How the ignition timing is controlled?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_This car was made possible through a grant from the Ernst Schrodinger Foundation, and is being completed in the Neils Bohr wing of the Quantum Mechanics Institute, which believes that everybody deserves a chance at excellent horsepower. The Ernst Schrodinger Foundation seeks out disadvantaged persons who have found themselves limited by atmospheric pressure, but do not have the means to bring about the necessary changes in their own lives. 


I'm sure I'll be donating down the road here, as I appear to be quite limited by atmospheric pressure....


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_ 
This car was made possible through a grant from the Ernst Schrodinger Foundation, and is being completed in the Neils Bohr wing of the Quantum Mechanics Institute, which believes that everybody deserves a chance at excellent horsepower. The Ernst Schrodinger Foundation seeks out disadvantaged persons who have found themselves limited by atmospheric pressure, but do not have the means to bring about the necessary changes in their own lives. 

So...
If you put the car in a (rather large) sealed box, then the car will be both normally aspirated AND turbocharged at the same time, until you take it out of the box to look at it, at which time it "chooses" one or the other?
I'm getting a headache...


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_ The Ernst Schrodinger Foundation seeks out disadvantaged persons who have found themselves limited by atmospheric pressure, but do not have the means to bring about the necessary changes in their own lives. 

Pressure?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw*
*Not a RickRoll... promise.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (BillLeBob)*

There is no gravity...
The Earth sucks...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_Pressure?

Man, I still miss Freddy.








Tim, cat in box--good stuff. Mark and I made many a QM-related joke over the last week.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
Pressure?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw*
*Not a RickRoll... promise.



Speaking of which, I rick-rolled an entire busload of college students one night. But my job won't let me have the priceless surveillance tape that caught their reactions.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (turbinepowered)*

I'll defer to Jonathan on the sensor question... I'm pretty sure it sends to the fuel injection system, and the three-wire type is unnecessary.
Sounds like you got a lot done on my off-day, Jonathan (after Smackies...)
The Schrodinger mission statement is great! And I seem to remember a cat at QM a while back- I guess it existed simultaneously as alive and dead until we opened the door...
Any rides will have to wait till I get one (and drive it!) Hopefully that's in a few days.




_Modified by reddfoxx at 9:16 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_What's the use of that lambda sensor: the fuel injection system or a hallmeter? I never liked those one wire sensor, it's have a slow response.

Response is fast enough for me. Bosch built them right. That said, this isn't a 500 HP treading the line between making awesome power and blowing itself apart. It's a sub-200 HP turbo project.
The sensor is for the ECU. We will use a mixture meter as well, but only for tuning and adjustment of the injection system. 
It's too bad you never used CIS in Brazil. It's good stuff! But it doesn't tolerate alcohol very well, and that is probably why you never got it--that and the price of manufacture is high. Maybe they marketed the "Fox" different in Brazil--like they did the Model T or the Escort here.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*

When there the Fox uses CIS, here we have the good old Brosol/Pierburg 2E7 carb. With a lot of programable injections systems, a lot of people still using that carb, even in turbo cars. Maybe it happens cause the "dumb" Gol GTi injection, the LE-Jetronic. If I recall correct, that thing is full analogic, making tuners set keys to adjust the correct setup for the current situation (traffic or track). With a worked head, race cam, high compression ratio and other stuff, the car have a new setup for economy, for normal use and for hardcore use. And you need choose what you want in that moment.
But backing to the project, how about the ignition timing? And how the injection will work: extra fuel all time or just when the turbo starts?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_But backing to the project, how about the ignition timing? And how the injection will work: extra fuel all time or just when the turbo starts?

First a little English help intended in the best spirit: it's "getting back to the project," not "backing to the project."
Ignition timing will be retarded under boost by an old style Bosch advancing/retarding vacuum advance module. Lots of VW turbo projects up here use them, and they work well as long as you're not trying for 30 PSI.
Fuel: I will adjust the CIS-E as I always do so that the system starts, idles and drives normally with a correct mixture, then enriches under boost. For an extra supply of fuel under higher pressures (for this project, 7-11 PSI) I will fire an extra cold start injector. No, they don't atomize perfectly, but they atomize a lot better than people think they do, and the purpose of the extra injector is mainly to add a little bit of fuel and control exhaust temperatures. If this works well, I will use it on other turbo projects in the future.


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*

I didn't thought about a cold injector.








I remember an old Larus system for timing that is a vacuum line that goes after the trottle body and is connected to the vacuum advance capsule in distributor, controlled by a valve to set the correct degree with the turbo working.
About the english, you know, think one thing, write another...

















_Modified by Difus at 3:22 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Difus)*

I hope the elbow hose arrives today. I really want to say goodbye to this car this weekend. Too much other work to do.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*

Ditto. And I want to drive it. And haul firewood in it.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*

Hoping to see the hose today.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*

No hose yet. As Jonathan said, "I don't think it will get in within the next half hour if it only left sometime tomorrow." (It's coming from Hong Kong...)
Still, he has gotten a lot done.


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*

Looks slick.
Hurry up china!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow. All this makes me want to do this to my wagon. How will the extra injector fire? Manually? 
Or a pressure switch, something I read about in the FAQ CIS-E tuning guide?
Yea, come on hong kong, impatient foxers are waiting!!


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Difus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Difus* »_When there the Fox uses CIS, here we have the good old Brosol/Pierburg 2E7 carb. With a lot of programable injections systems, a lot of people still using that carb, even in turbo cars. Maybe it happens cause the "dumb" Gol GTi injection, the LE-Jetronic. If I recall correct, that thing is full analogic, making tuners set keys to adjust the correct setup for the current situation (traffic or track). With a worked head, race cam, high compression ratio and other stuff, the car have a new setup for economy, for normal use and for hardcore use. And you need choose what you want in that moment.
But backing to the project, how about the ignition timing? And how the injection will work: extra fuel all time or just when the turbo starts?

Wasn't the Bosch Je-Motronic injection substituted for the 1993 models though?
Project is coming along nicely. I really like that. How much pressure you guys are expecting to get in that btw? 0.7bar or so?


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (rodrigoromao)*

Are you going to use a 5 cyl fuel distributor with the 5th injector line going to the throttle body injector? Will it be triggered by a Hobbs pressure switch?
From what I've read, he plans on running about 0.7 bar or less, Rodrigo.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Are you going to use a 5 cyl fuel distributor with the 5th injector line going to the throttle body injector? Will it be triggered by a Hobbs pressure switch?
From what I've read, he plans on running about 0.7 bar or less, Rodrigo.

Correct about the injector. Pressure will be stock WG pressure for now--11psi, so, yeah, around .7.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_Looks slick.
Hurry up china!

Still waiting.







Remind me again why we sent all of our jobs to China?


----------



## Difus (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (rodrigoromao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodrigoromao* »_
Wasn't the Bosch Je-Motronic injection substituted for the 1993 models though?
Project is coming along nicely. I really like that. How much pressure you guys are expecting to get in that btw? 0.7bar or so?

I don't recall now, but I don't think it happened, cause the Pointer GTi used the LE-Jetronic in 1993 and 1994, with the same engine.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Difus)*

The hose finally arrived. Test fit everything, but more to do tomorrow so pix of it installed will come soon. Doesn't fit the engine bay color scheme... It does match another brand's logo a bit too closely, but it's hard to prove that in China.








A couple of QM "Take and Bake" charge tubes:

















Caption this:


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_
Caption this:










Awww, you boxed it up for the scrap man. How nice!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (BillLeBob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillLeBob* »_
Awww, you boxed it up for the scrap man. How nice!

Caption fail! There are probably three people in this forum who will "get" the picture, and I am banking that you are one of them, Bill.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Would it be a GM 3.8l cat. converter that might be used in an offset orientation?
Totally liking my exhaust system BTW. Fuel leaks solved. Runs off to do some CIS-e tuning for JY DPR...


----------



## ComradePie (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Remind me again why we sent all of our jobs to China?

You know... And what would Bothe and Geiger have to say about this whole affair?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Caption fail! There are probably three people in this forum who will "get" the picture, and I am banking that you are one of them, Bill.

Well, now we know the cat is dead...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Caption fail! There are probably three people in this forum who will "get" the picture, and I am banking that you are one of them, Bill.

Is it something similar to this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Well, now we know the cat is dead...

Somebody got it!
No, it's not a GM. It's an Audi cat from the 5KTQ I am about to part out. 
Glad you're liking your exhaust, Mike. Very glad to know I have a couple of exhaust systems rumbling through the South.








As of tonight, another Fox turbo has been unleashed on the world. It's not ready for boost yet because I wanted to get it running on the stock FD before switching to the I5 unit, tuning the DPR and installing the enriching ECU and Hobbs switches. 
That said, the car runs very well. It is surprisingly quiet, free of vibration (E30 mounts are hardly noticeable) and easy to drive. Pics sometime tomorrow, and probably tuned next weekend.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*

Good lord, go to bed man!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Good lord, go to bed man!









No kidding. I just got home, and thought I would stop in and check the 'tex.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
No kidding. I just got home, and thought I would stop in and check the 'tex.

Well we all appreciate your dedication...lol. But yeah get some sleep. I'm at least getting paid to be up all night.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (DubbinChris)*

Yes, it's alive! Haven't wrung it out, obviously, but it drives fine. Exhaust is very quiet overall, and there's just a slight whine/whistle from the turbo.
Thanks, Jonathan, for the parts, time, hard work. Hopefully you can slow down a bit soon. But thanks for making it possible for me to go faster...
Some charge tubes:









fuel lines in place (on the temporary fuel distributor









Bicycle brake cable, now throttle cable, on JP's custom bracket:











_Modified by reddfoxx at 12:54 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*

So, the throttle body injector will be hooked to a pressure switch and the normal cold start injector will function as normal?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (jackfrost1031)*

Yes and yes, I think...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (jackfrost1031)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackfrost1031* »_So, the throttle body injector will be hooked to a pressure switch and the normal cold start injector will function as normal?


Correctamundo. The injector at the back of the plenum will be for cold starts and the one in the TB relocator tube is for enrichment beyond what the WOT circuit and DPR tuning will do. As it is right now, neither injector is working. 
Mark, I hope it's all going well. I really like the way the car is running so far, and the sound is so nice.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*

It's running fine. Drove around town a bit, 20 degrees out; it takes a minute for the idle to stabilize, otherwise it's just fine. Highway test tomorrow. I'm enjoying the noise (or lack thereof, compared to before.) A little burble, a slight whistle.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_I'm enjoying the noise (or lack thereof, compared to before.) A little burble, a slight whistle.

Oh, and the turbo doesn't smoke, which was a major concern for me. That turbo looked ugly on the outside, as though it had been sitting in a mud puddle for a few years. I am very relieved about the turbo because a bad turbo would have been a crushing blow to the budget for this car.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Oh, and the turbo doesn't smoke, which was a major concern for me. That turbo looked ugly on the outside, as though it had been sitting in a mud puddle for a few years. I am very relieved about the turbo because a bad turbo would have been a crushing blow to the budget for this car. 

Budget turbo build.....I like the sound of that.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_I'm enjoying the noise (or lack thereof, compared to before.) A little burble, a slight whistle.

Yeah, the sound is so nice. It really has me thinking about 2.25" on the Quantum turbo when I get to that point.


----------



## ComradePie (Jul 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Bugger! I missed a good Schrodinger's Cat joke...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark should be posting some update pics today on Columbus VW Fox turbo #4. 
The pics will show that we swapped to the I5 fuel distributor from the stock I4 unit. I installed the I4 unit when putting the car together the first time only because I wanted to start with known good parts. 
So, I installed the (first) I5 unit last night and found that I had one bad FD among my collection. So, since the only other I5 metering unit I had was one I had modified by grinding the upper lip where the boot seals for an aluminum "igloo" to replace the rubber boot, I had to swap the only good I5 FD I had onto the non-modified air plate assembly. I should still check the zero position of the plate, but it runs fine.
So, after putting together a metering unit that works, I started to tune the DPR, at least enough so that Mark can boost it. Also added the plumbing for the CSV (the one that is actually for cold starting.)
Still to do:
1) Sacrifice a CIS-E harness so I can add the two wires (pins #1 and #5) for the WOT circuit, which will be triggered by a pressure switch (which still needs installed) set to about 2 PSI;
2) Swap to enriching ECU.
3) Add wiring and switch for auxiliary injector. This injector will come on around 7 PSI. This way, it will be in operation for a small window of time, only when truly needed.
4) Install a new set of A2 lowering springs I have on hand, along with a set of KYB GR2s for the front. Rear has good struts already, so we will use those up before upgrading.
5) As I demonstrated for Mark last night, he's probably going to want to buy some better tires for the 14" 4K wheels he's got. A turbo Fox with stock suspension puts its nose in the air like a debutante to a weenie tot.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

As Jonathan said, a bit of tuning yesterday and more things to come. I've had it out a bit more, around town and on the highway, and it is fine- and fun! I've never driven a turbo before so don't really have a reference point aside from rides, but there is very little lag and a lot of power on tap. I'll need to be careful- saw 3 patrol cars on the way home, so couldn't test it then.
The other end of the throttle cable:








The 5-cylinder fuel distributor and lines:


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, it's not that I do this stuff to get attention, but a turbo Fox must be pretty boring news these days.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Boring, I think not! I'd like to turbo charge my fox one, some day in the future. 
I would totally drive to Ohio to do this.
Maybe reddfox can post a video, love the sound of turbos.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

No, it's a cool project and all, really nice work. Me personally I just don't dig turbos. Gimme the throaty roar of a Porsche 6 with MFI... *sigh*


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Me personally I just don't dig turbos. Gimme the throaty roar of a Porsche 6 with MFI... *sigh*

Yeah, but in a Fox? That would be an awfully tight fit regardless of which end of the car it is attached to. 
I wasn't into turbochargers back in the day. I spent a lot of money trying to make NA cars go fast. No matter how hot I built them, I was disappointed and looking for more power in less than a week, sometimes only hours after the first very-wide-open-throttle pull--sometimes right away. The fact of the matter is that, without F1 technology under the hood, a 2L engine simply won't make enough power--at least for me. For a DD, sure, but for something that you consciously want to be fast? In a world of sedans and small SUVs that run sub-15 quarter miles, a 2L Fox in the low 16s won't get very far. 
So, that is why I turbocharge.








Mike, there isn't much turbo noise at all. I haven't heard it spooling from the outside, but on the inside only the faintest whistle is audible. I love this car for its subtlety.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Subtle I'm sure. I guess a small turbo is ok....kidding!
My first turbo experience was unique, all in one day.
First I drove stock Buick turbo Regal, then a modified Grand National. Subtle they are not, even in stock form.
After this was the last body style (1990s) Mazda Twin turbo RX-7. I can't describe the acceleration with words except...HELLO REDLINE! Fun car, too fast. 
Now, while the Fox waits for the weekends, I settle for VTEC in my 05 Si five days a week.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

I haven't had the pleasure of driving a GN, but I do like them.
I have ridden in a third gen (FD3S) Rx-7 twin turbo with upped boost and a GReddy exhaust. It was not bad. Then I rode in a third gen with a big single turbo upgrade. It was faster.
I have owned an FC3S Rx-7 Turbo-II. Previous owner upped the boost and added a Racing Beat exhaust. It was nearly as fast as the first twin turbo I rode in, and a LOT cheaper. 
With the Rx-7s I have owned, I passed the bug to my brother. He has a T-II with a QM stainless (stick welded because I have no TIG) exhaust, a ported engine, a FMIC with QM charge tubes and now a big turbo upgrade from Blitz. It's fast as well, but it needs more fuel.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

My brother was given an 84 GSL. It is nice, complete with the original motor. 
The RX-7 I drove was somehow special, something about a dip in the roof and the color ,yellow it was painted.
The GN and the Turbo Regal are neat American muscle. Lots of specialized parts too from what I am told-brakes, rims, rear end, tranny, etc.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Yeah, but in a Fox? That would be an awfully tight fit regardless of which end of the car it is attached to. 
Granted. But it *would* bolt into my 914 juuuuust fine, thankyouverymuch. With those velocity stacks about 4 feet away from my skull. MMmmmmmm.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Granted. But it *would* bolt into my 914 juuuuust fine, thankyouverymuch. With those velocity stacks about 4 feet away from my skull. MMmmmmmm.









And now we know why Chad is a bit off in the head...


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (mike in SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike in SC* »_The GN and the Turbo Regal are neat American muscle. Lots of specialized parts too from what I am told-brakes, rims, rear end, tranny, etc.

Sounds like you are describing the Regal T Type, which was basically a stripped GN available in more Buick colors. Neat car.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (mike in SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike in SC* »_.HELLO REDLINE! Fun car, too fast. 



Too fast you say?????????? I didn't know such a thing existed.


----------



## foxnuts (Jan 7, 2009)

There is a difference between too fast and unstreetable


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
Too fast you say?????????? I didn't know such a thing existed.









Too fast isn't nearly fast enough.








Guys, CIS turbos are sweet. They run so nice--in such contrast with popular conception of CIS turbo cars. Cheap fun is the best fun, and building a turbo system with mostly factory (from one car or another) parts is a special kind of thrill--at least once it is running and out the door.
Yesterday, we wired up the enrichment circuit and added a pressure switch to activate it. Still need to wire up the extra injector as well. 
After installing the "new" computer and re-adjusting idle current, I took it for a drive, but due to the lousy cold weather and apparently a light snowfall that occurred while I was working on the car, I cannot give any driving impressions. I can say that it can only get better with more fuel, and it was boiling the poor 175-70-13 tires in first and second before the addition of the enrichment circuit.
As per the CIS-E tuning guide, adding the enrichment circuit is as simple as tapping into pin #1 on the ECU harness as well as adding a pin at #5 and connecting the tapped #1 and the added #5 wires to a pressure switch, such as the one made by Hobbs Engineering. This particular one is from World Magnetics, but it all works out the same. The boxes for the Hobbs switches do say "Made in the USA," though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anyway, after adding the switch, plumbing it to plenum vacuum/pressure and running the wires, simply replace the stock 811-906-264 ECU with one ending with -A, -B, -C, or -D. There may be an -E as well. Basically, any CIS-E (NOT CIS-E Motronic from 16V Passat and 2.0L 16V Jetta/Golf) that isn't a Fox has the (V)WoT circuit.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Speaking of fast, even before the most recent tuning there was a brief "120" run- indicated, so actually mebbe 90. Accelerates very quickly, with that slight whistle.
Thanks again, Jonathan. Hopefully soon it will be done. Er, done-ish. At least the shop looks much more open with it gone, and the other vehicles spreading out a bit.
No pix- not much to show, and forgot to take any of the few changes I could have spotlighted...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
Too fast you say?????????? I didn't know such a thing existed.









You got a running Fox yet? yeah...thats what I thought....


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
You got a running Fox yet? yeah...thats what I thought....










Mmmmmmm, I smell some _burn_.


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

as someone who most don't really know on here yet, coming from a line of about 25 cars in my life all NA...I was bitten by the Turbo bug about 10 years ago when i got my 1st ride in a 1.8T...yeah yeah you guys will all jump on me about the legion of loser 17 years olds and their 1.8T'S - but i've owned 2 1.8T'S now over the last 9 years and i'm a Turbo fanatic...i will have at least one Turbo car of some sort the rest of my life...and as a matter of fact when i drive NA cars now i'm always wating for the "hit" a Turbo car gets in the midrange when on full boost







...my GLI has every possible mod to it except for a turbo upgrade (future)..i've pushed the tiny K03S to over 25 PSI spikes and holding 20+ PSI over a 2000 RPM rev range...maing 200+ wheel HP and 250 LBFT...again...AT THE WHEELS....and the turbo is the size of my hand max....so i appluad anyone doing a Turbo project on a car that did not come from the factory...good job guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...i'm watching this thread with much interest! A good dyno run when you guys are done would be great to see what you are making...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (JettaManDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaManDan* »_...yeah yeah you guys will all jump on me about the legion of loser 17 years olds and their 1.8T'S - 
THe legion doesn't change the fact that it's a darn fine motor. I like MkIVs. And hey, we were all loser 17 year olds once upon a time. Just so happened I was driving a Porsche then.


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_THe legion doesn't change the fact that it's a darn fine motor. I like MkIVs. And hey, we were all loser 17 year olds once upon a time. Just so happened I was driving a Porsche then.









well i was driving a 280zx when i was 17....taught me a lot







90,000 miles on my 1.8T chipped at 1000 miles and not a single problem except for coilpacks and too many ticketts!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (JettaManDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaManDan* »_well i was driving a 280zx when i was 17...
Heh, my mom had one of those, a turbo model from the mid/late 80's. Wicked fast for it's day.


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Heh, my mom had one of those, a turbo model from the mid/late 80's. Wicked fast for it's day.

no turbo for me at the time..was too expensive...NA ones...had 3...loved them...but all my buddies got into Dubs...MK1's and MK2'S...and they always killed me in traffic...so i jumped on the bandwagon with my 1st MK2 GLI and haven't looked back.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (JettaManDan)*

If I'd had a turbo car at 17, I probably wouldn't be here now... I did plenty of stupid things without one.
Now, I still will probably do some, but I'll know what I'm getting myself into (hopefully.) It is a blast, and that's with trying to stay off it until a few things are improved. Sometimes I punch it for the sheer thrill. Often it makes traffic a lot easier to handle. 
I like that whistle, even thought it reminds me of turbodiesel delivery trucks. And, for the record, my speedo's "120" equals 95 on my GPS. Obtainable in what seems like an instant.


----------



## arbitris (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been following this thread and wanted to stop to give a thumbs up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When I was 17 I had a 4x4 scout with no roof, an 88 Fox and then an 88 V12 (750IL) BMW. I've since had 35+ other cars, and within the last year I parted out/sold my 03 A4 (supercharged by yours truly) for the explicit purpose of buying the fox that's sitting outside my house now because it was just more fun!
Love the project!
damn good insight ===> Cheep fun 
oh and Hi, I'm Joe


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (arbitris)*

Glad you like it. All props should go to Jonathan- I am basically unskilled labor at the shop. Let's see, I've used a Sawzall, circular saw, wire cutters- none of that on this car... Um, I changed the oil and hooked up a couple of wires...

Here's the only pic I took yesterday- the WOT pressure switch on the left, and the Hobbs pressure switch for the extra injector on the right.








It's running fine. The roads have been slick lately, so no really good tests. 
It's been said before, but it's a hauler and a sleeper in a couple of senses...

An approximate budget:
$50-exhaust manifold 
$75-turbo 
$200-intake manifold 
$50-intercooler 
$35-fuel distributor 
$25-ECU 
$149-exhaust pipes, gaskets, flex pipe, etc.
$45-boost gauge and line 

So $650-700 for turbo-related parts. Another $200 or so for struts and springs, definitely necessary to plant that power. Tires soon, too, roughly $3-400. $7-800 for head work eventually.


----------



## CBHCG60 (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

I'm curious to see this thing in action.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*

Read most of the thread again, but couldn't find it. Which ECU exactly are you guys using on this?


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (DubbinChris)*

Chris, I mention it above, but will mention it again. Basically anything that didn't come from a Fox will do. The Fox's ECU PN is 811 906 264. Anything with a letter suffix ( 264 A, 264 B, etc.) contains the enrichment circuit.


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*

Looking good, but I wouldn't expect any less from J.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_Chris, I mention it above, but will mention it again. Basically anything that didn't come from a Fox will do. The Fox's ECU PN is 811 906 264. Anything with a letter suffix ( 264 A, 264 B, etc.) contains the enrichment circuit. 

I think I remember reading that one from a QSW would work. That's what's currently in my fox right now.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (DubbinChris)*

More work this weekend. Thanks again Jonathan- hopefully now you can work on your own projects more...
Opened lower grille for intercooler:









Installed A2 lowering springs in front. Lowers a little. Rears dropped way down, so went back to original springs. That and new front struts improve handling a lot, and help keep the front on the ground under power.
Before:








After:








Before:








After:


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

OK, so it did drop the nose some. Well, I could tell that by the alignment on the test drive. It does look better. Looks like maybe .5"-.75". 
Also installed the rad fan switch, which gave out at some point. Wired a single-speed switch to the high-speed circuit. Why not, right?


----------



## mariocbp (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (reddfoxx)*

QSW????


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (mariocbp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mariocbp* »_ QSW????









The above car is not a QSW.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinchris* »_The above car is not a QSW.

But there are people on here who could do an FSW...

_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_OK, so it did drop the nose some. Well, I could tell that by the alignment on the test drive. It does look better. Looks like maybe .5"-.75". 
Also installed the rad fan switch, which gave out at some point. Wired a single-speed switch to the high-speed circuit. Why not, right?

It's lower, definitely, and handles better, and that's all I want http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Okay, it does look better with a little less gap...
You can certainly hear the fan come on now







and it cools down quickly.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
The above car is not a QSW.

Whaaaaaaaaaa?????????????








Isn't it rear wheel drive?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Wagon turbo project (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_
Whaaaaaaaaaa?????????????








Isn't it rear wheel drive?









Nah, that was a too-expensive option package nobody bought.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The wagon looks good. I like the look of the wheels against the paint.
Because you are running stock springs on the back and lowering sprinngs in the front, is there a significant difference between the spring rates? 
I want to lower may wagon too. I'm liking the combination you are using.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

Mike,
Wagon rear springs are very stiff. They feel a bit stiffer than the A2 lowering springs that would otherwise have gone on. It feels very good as it is, and I will eventually build a sway bar for the rear to help neutralize the Fox's tendency to understeer. I don't want to go too wild, but just a little to make it safer and more fun to drive.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

I'm sure the sway bar will help, but I can again report that it's plenty fun to drive: finally had a chance to take it to my test loop. Had been concerned about ice, but that was barely present. Lots of gravel on the curves, though, so had to back off some. At least I don't have to worry much about paint chips on this car








Turbo helps get your speed up after steep hills and sharp curves, and makes everything more fun. 
Tentative 0-60: 10 seconds. However, that was timing myself with the dash clock and inaccurate speedo. I ran to 80 indicated, which should actually be a little high, say 62-63. Better equipment and a better driver could surely bring that number down.


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

I really enjoyed reading this topic. Sounds like you guys are gonna hit the 160hp mark or so.
But honestly, props for mounting everything up at your garage. I wanna see that running too!








Any plans on rims/suspension etc?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (rodrigoromao)*

Jonathan figures 150-160hp. And he pointed out that 0-60 in 10 seconds is more like stock time. Blame my driving skills and trying to time myself. More accurate timing (and speedo) and better technique will give a better result.
That's Jonathan's shop (well, his dad's.)
Suspension is done for now. I have some 14" wheels which will go on when I get some tires for them, maybe this summer.
Thanks for the kudos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and I actually did some work on it today: replaced the radiator. That and the fan switch were probably coincidental to the turbo project.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Just another ride height pic, really more to show the exhaust from this angle. It took a while to get used to the vertical muffler orientation...








Yes, a Fox with the optional cat.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Is that thing any fast? Would you like to race?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

I have a feeling Mark might kick your *** if you raced off-road.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (twarch)*

Yep, plenty clearance for off-roadz. On the street... I'm just happy to be in the game


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iluvfastcarz* »_Is that thing any fast? Would you like to race?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let's wait another hundred miles or so, until you are limping on two cylinders and burning as much oil as gasoline. Then we'll race.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
You got a running Fox yet? yeah...thats what I thought....









Bring it, I'll show you what an untuned 10 PSI 20VT will do to your little truck.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

Finally got the tach cluster and boost gauge in. I'd blame it on work, the yard and garden, etc., but mainly it was sloth.
Jonathan made the boost gauge mount, and left room for another gauge eventually. Sprayed with textured black paint, and a few days later
installed it in about 10 minutes. The mount fits snugly in the ashtray hole- he worked on it for a while till it was just right. A bit of duct tape around the gauge itself helps it fit snugly.
A quick test drive showed a little over 9 psi ("psi's" as the kids say.) Not super-high, but it wasn't meant to be. The car is quick, cheap, and fun- in other words, it's a Fox...
Before:








After:








The other end, coming off the IM:








Other pix:


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Looks good, Marek. I think it was easier to read "boost" in the "before" shot, but I like the moving needle better. It's nice to see one more piece fall into place.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Yep, she had those sitting on the counter when I went to take the picture, so you know I couldn't resist.
Next up: tires. Jeff spun another few millimeters off the tread yesterday...


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

lower it


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (plastic_bullet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastic_bullet* »_lower it









You may or may not have paid attention to the thread before posting this, but the car has been lowered to the owner's satisfaction.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
You may or may not have paid attention to the thread before posting this, but the car has been lowered to the owner's satisfaction.

hahah!i made chris look like a douche! but no seriously i have cut eibach's on my wagon. it was a little high in the front and i cut a coil and a half out and it sits perfect imo. so i was just sayin...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (plastic_bullet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *plastic_bullet* »_lower it










Lower it for real..


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*








But yes, I'm not much into lowering- and I do live in Ohio. No smooth streets for hundreds of miles around... I could see going a little lower, someday. Not much. For now I'm happy, and more concerned with how it runs. Handling, a notch down on the list. Looks, about as low on the list as, hmm, Banned wagon's wagon is low to the ground...


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

old people dont like low rides







neither going fast


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (junn)*

i must be getting old my caddy has zero wheel gap and it's killing my back







the fox was still nice and smooth though


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (junn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *junn* »_old people dont like low rides







neither going fast









Tell the first part to the now-60-somethings that started, and are still active in, the low rider craze. And tell the second part to Gail Banks, Mario Andretti, Carroll Shelby, and, among many others, me. 
Lowness and fastness are qualities sought by certain members of all races, genders and age groups. It was and always will be a matter of preference.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (junn)*

I like fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And it seems like it's harder to go fast when you stand out, by being flashy, super low, or loud. Too much attention from the PD...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

New tires and wheels! Mastercraft 185/60R14s, on Audi 4000 wheels. Minor BFH work needed on the axle for clearance in the rear. Thanks Jonathan for that, the wheels, and for getting the tires.
old:








new:








old:








new:


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

Looking good, Mark! Any driving impressions?


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Those look nice! I've always liked the look of wheels with more spokes, rather than fewer spokes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (twarch)*

Thanks- they really brighten things up, and look, well, classier.
As for driving- just home from the shop and to get gas. Not enough to really tell. I'll be driving on some hills tomorrow, and maybe get to some twisties next weekend, and really get a feel for them.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

They look great. I have a set of those wheels with blizzaks for my winter setup.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_They look great. I have a set of those wheels with blizzaks for my winter setup.

Where did you get yours?








Mark, just remember not to throw them around too hard until they are worn in a bit.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Got into more curves today than I expected, but didn't get too rough with them. I'll ease into it gradually. Maybe head to the loop next weekend... Surprised at how quiet they are and how nice the ride is. I had expected better handling traded with more noise and vibration, but no.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
Where did you get yours?









From the junk yard...until I discovered one was bent.








Quantum Mechanics ended up having one in stock to help me out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Quantum seats installed, finally. No pix because I don't want to remember. Actually, only the driver's side was frustrating. At least it's well-lubricated with blood...
And, Lido lowered the rotating mass of the engine by removing the AC pulley.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Quantum seats are quite comfy...I have those in my wagon. The only downside is accessing the rear seat if you ever haul passengers in the rear, which I do on occasion. Otherwise my back seat is folded down most of the time.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Yep, I rarely use the back seat. It's so nice just being able to throw stuff in the hatch.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

I have to move my seat forward a notch to have the folded down so i don't drive around with it down if i don't have too. put on my parked i leave the seat down to prevent fading.


----------



## WhoGivesAFox (Jul 10, 2019)

Long shot here, but are any of you guys still active? I have some questions. I love the build!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Still here, surprised to see this pop up- I just sold it to one of the other guys. I'll see what I can remember!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

reddfoxx said:


> Still here, surprised to see this pop up- I just sold it to one of the other guys. I'll see what I can remember!


I'm guessing that's your car that Jonathan is stealing parts from then.


----------



## WhoGivesAFox (Jul 10, 2019)

So to break it down, QTD turbo, oil pan (direct fit?), oil filter flange (direct?), the drain and supply oil lines, and exhaust manifold. I have heard that you need to "persuade" the manifold on. What's the deal with the oil pump and pickup swap, is that a big issue? Did you use a Quantum Turbo Diesel exhaust manifold?
Sorry for all the questions, I'm very interested in turbo-ing my fox


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

QTD turbo, pan, filter flange, lines- yes. I'd have to look back through the thread to see which exhaust manifold for sure. I sold the car to Dasbaldguy, not Jonathan, but who knows?


----------



## WhoGivesAFox (Jul 10, 2019)

Thanks for the reply! I'm looking to boost my fox, but it is so difficult to use parts from other cars instead of full custom set ups (not in budget). I love the build, I read it a couple times a week!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Glad it helps!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Would this do for the exhaust manifold?

https://spaturbousa.com/collections/turbo-manifolds/products/vw-fox-dasher-audi-80-1-6-1-8-2-0-8v-t3-turbo-manifold-spa-turbo-tmw07t3


----------



## WhoGivesAFox (Jul 10, 2019)

Yes it will!


----------



## WhoGivesAFox (Jul 10, 2019)

Just keep in mind that the manifold is set up for an external wastegate. So you'll either need to run one, or fabricate a block off plate and run an internal wastegate.
*disclaimer* I have not ran the SPA manifold and cannot vouch for its fitment. But I have read on here that it works well.


----------



## AudiFoxQuattro (Mar 20, 2018)

QTD turbo (3K or Garrett--both exist,) EM, filter flange, oil pain, oil supply and return lines all fit directly to the 1.8L gas engine. A cut-notch-weld is required for turbo-to-body clearance. You might as well make it a generous one so as to allow sufficient space to install and remove the turbo.


----------



## WhoGivesAFox (Jul 10, 2019)

Is it a must to go to a bigger fuel distributor, like a 5-cyl Audi or a 8 cyl MB?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes, the 5-cylinder one lets it dump more fuel in under boost.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Wow...it's been five years since Longtitudinal was online here, how time has flown....

Steve


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Wow...it's been five years since Longtitudinal was online here, how time has flown....
> 
> Steve


Jonathan is still around, but is divesting himself of Fox stuff and moving on.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

bluetoes591 said:


> Jonathan is still around, but is divesting himself of Fox stuff and moving on.


Yes, I remember him saying that way back when. I'm surprised that he's not done with it by now honestly, 5 years is a long time to drag something like that out.

Steve


----------

